# Difference between PR and Citizen



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

What privileges do Aus Citizens enjoy as compared to PRs...

1. Do citizens pay less fee in schools, colleges, etc as compared to PRs? In every school or some kind of schools...

2. Do citizens have any edge upon PRs when it comes to medical benefits?

3. Government jobs, buying property, etc?

4. Any other area you would like to focus where being a citizen is a privilege?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mpgrewal:

1. No, same fees
2. No, medical benefits are the same
3. Yes, most Federal Govt jobs are for Citizens only. Property: No advantage over PR
4. Citizens do not have to get a RRV (Resident Return Visa) every 5 yrs as PRs do, therefore can leave Australia for any period of time and return at any time without restriction. 
Citizens may also take advantage of the Trans-Tasman Travel arrangement which allows AU Citizens to live, work, and retire in New Zealand (the same is true for NZ Citizens coming to AU).




mpgrewal said:


> What privileges do Aus Citizens enjoy as compared to PRs...
> 
> 1. Do citizens pay less fee in schools, colleges, etc as compared to PRs? In every school or some kind of schools...
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Citizens are REQUIRED to vote in elections. If you don't vote then you get fined. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

In theory that is true, you do get fined. But I missed many elections because I was travelling/lazy/forgot, and didn't bother with the postal vote etc, and I got nothing more than a letter in the mail saying they noticed I didn't vote.


----------

